# Cool Solar Lanters(vintage style) very cheap



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Found these looking over the link(non functional)for cheap lightning machines. Dirt cheap @ $8.95 per...check these out!

http://www.ltdcommodities.com/home/...under+&+lighting&N=37&Nao=0&R=463353-3LARBLK1

very nice & a perfect subject 4 hacking & modding! I ordered 4 for my graveyard!:zombie:


----------

